

Web Notifications (draft) with in-browser fallback - hperrin
http://sciactive.com/pnotify/

======
ericmsimons
Wow, you even have support for desktop notifications in this! It makes a lot
of sense to have a wrapper for in browser and out of browser notifications.
Looking forward to trying this out.

